# Gusseted panels??



## charlie55 (6 April 2010)

Ok, sorry if im being really thick but what are gusseted panels on a saddle? Has anyone got a pic? Do they suit a certain shaped horse more than another? 
Never heard of it before...


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (6 April 2010)

I think I am right in saying that a large gusset is more suited to a tb shape - it what my saddler has always told me to look for. Its the bit under the cantle that sits either side of the spine at the back of the saddle.


----------



## charlie55 (6 April 2010)

Thankyou, so then what are non gusseted panels?

Only asking as a saddle i am looking at stated that it has gusseted panels, when normally nothing about the panels are mentioned, so i thought it was something different, obviously not... x


----------



## criso (6 April 2010)

My saddle has wither gussets - it's like a padded insert each side at the front.
In terms of fit if like me you have a tb with big shoulders but high withers it fills in that gap.

Sorry not explaining it very well - I'll see if I can find pictures.


----------



## kerilli (6 April 2010)

yes, it's to fit TB types. umm, it's part of the panels underneath, but not at the back near the cantle, it's near the front part where the 'legs' come down towards the front legs, the top of that part (under where your thigh lies) is wider and fatter as it joins the lowest bit of the parts that sit either side of the spine. hard to explain!  i don't think i have a pic but can post 1 tomorrow as my Ideals were made with gussets for my TB.


----------



## criso (6 April 2010)

Sorry not in english but good picture, this is the sort of wither gussets I have on my saddle.
If you scroll down and look at the front on picture of the saddle you can see like a semi circle of stitching on each side.  That's where they've put a gusset in to add extra flocking on each side of the withers.

http://www.sadelmagasinet.se/product.asp?product=537


----------



## TarrSteps (6 April 2010)

Just to confuse things,  two articles with competing points of view re gussets:

http://www.showhorsepromotions.com/saddlefitting.htm
http://www.advancedsaddlefit.com/saddle-fitting.html

Basically, if you look at the saddle from the back and there's a line of stitching which makes the shape of the panel somewhat "pointy" with a relatively flat bearing surface, that's a gusset.  If the panel is one, smooth piece of leather, then it doesn't have a gusset - this type tends to have a more rounded profile.

The trend has been (particularly in the UK it seems) towards gussets being the default in order to broaden the load bearing surface of the panel.  However not everyone agrees this is universally the best thing for every horse and if the panel does not follow the profile of the horse's back the gussets may in fact form a line or ridge of pressure.  Many custom saddles have gussets just because it gives more latitude in fitting, although the panels may still be relatively narrow.


----------



## charlie55 (7 April 2010)

Thats very confusing lol, its a prestige dressage saddle im looking at if that makes it any easier...


----------



## CBAnglo (7 April 2010)

Criso is referring to a drop panel - these are used where the horse has a decent wither, to enable the pommel to have a good clearance.  Obviously, if the rear of the panel was still exactly the same, the saddle would be tipping back, therefore you need a gusset panel to raise the back of the saddle and balance it.

Gussets are normally used for TB types as they normally have a more curved spine and high wither requiring a drop panel.  For flatter back native types, they usually just need flat wide panels - having a gusset at the back would tip the saddle forwards.  For average horses, they do well with just a standard saddle without gussets, you just need to flock accordingly.  Hope that helps.


----------



## charlie55 (7 April 2010)

No sure i should buy it then.... It will be for my wide wb.


----------



## CBAnglo (7 April 2010)

You really need to have an idea of what the horse looks like and which saddle you are referring to - its not just about the panels, you need to have the fundamentally right tree for the horse.


----------



## criso (7 April 2010)

Thanks CBAnglo - I'll have to see if I have any gussets at the back as well. The saddle fitter just drew my attention to the ones as the front.

It may not as he has quite a straight back rather than curved but he does have TB conformation in terms of sharks fin style withers and then big shoulders.

I'm lucky in that I have a good saddle fitter that has had reasonably priced secondhand saddles.


----------



## CBAnglo (7 April 2010)

Yes, you can have a drop without a deep gusset panel - it really does depend on the horse (flattish back, high wither - this stops the saddle sitting too low across the wither although some saddlers will just fit a narrower saddle which is when you get the muscles wastage).

I didnt go into all of the combinations! I should clarify by saying it is most common to see a gusset on a TB type, and that usually comes with a drop.


----------

